# Pecs



## RichPopeye (May 26, 2016)

My Pec development is not all there. My strength in my growing by leaps and bounds however I don't see the progress in my upper chest. Lower and inner pecs are developing nicely. I have been focusing on all incline work along with military presses and elevated leg dips as a means of targeting the top of my chest. Open to all feed back.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2016)

RP, what kind of volume are you hitting each week? How many times you working chest, sets / reps, etc.


----------



## snake (May 26, 2016)

I kind of know what you're saying. and the ol' school attack for this problem has always been inclines but let's try something. Flex your chest across your body and move your arm up and down while feeling for a tight contraction in that upper portion you are trying to develop. You may find that the best contraction does not come from your arm being over shoulder height. Where ever you feel that tight contraction is the angle you need to be attacking this at. Also, I feel you really need to get those elbows across your body to hit this area so work the DB's or better yet, a cable machine. And don't get caught up with the weight, leave that to the heavy bench.

I hope I helped.


----------



## bigdog (May 26, 2016)

my upper pecs get the most work doing cable crossovers. I also feel it working them better when im just below the pecs with the cables. inclines for me work more shoulders.. but then again my body is weird I guess lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2016)

snake said:


> I kind of know what you're saying. and the ol' school attack for this problem has always been inclines but let's try something. Flex your chest across your body and move your arm up and down while feeling for a tight contraction in that upper portion you are trying to develop. You may find that the best contraction does not come from your arm being over shoulder height. Where ever you feel that tight contraction is the angle you need to be attacking this at. Also, I feel you really need to get those elbows across your body to hit this area so work the DB's or better yet, a cable machine. And don't get caught up with the weight, leave that to the heavy bench.
> 
> I hope I helped.



I don't agree with the cables (philosophically) but this post is on point.  By doing what he suggests you will build a good mind to muscle connection where you need it.

Your delts or triceps may just be overpowering the pecs.  

So once you find that movement that works, you can then add in all sorts of stuff like pre-exhaust the delts and tris. Drop sets, back offs, GVT or any sort of periodization that has high frequency - 3 x per week is not too much if you undulate the reps and intensities.

So you could do 

Monday 
Front delt raise 3x10
Triceps push down 3 x 10
Press for heaviest triple, drop 10% and do 4 more triples

Wednesday
Same pre exhaust as Monday 
Press moderate weight for 8 triples 

Friday 
Same pre exhaust 
Use Mondays heavy triple weight, cut in half and do 15 doubles 

Every 5th week cut out Monday and Wednesday for deload.


----------



## RichPopeye (May 26, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> RP, what kind of volume are you hitting each week? How many times you working chest, sets / reps, etc.



Chest every 3rd day
Flat bench 5 sets  10 rep increasing weight then drop set/ rep out on wide then close grip
Db incline 5 sets increasing weight 10 rep
Db incline 5 sets fly increased get weight 10 rep
Incline hex press heavy till failure 
Cables low, mid,high 3 sets 12 reps
Incline dips 3 sets 15 reps


----------



## RichPopeye (May 26, 2016)

snake said:


> I kind of know what you're saying. and the ol' school attack for this problem has always been inclines but let's try something. Flex your chest across your body and move your arm up and down while feeling for a tight contraction in that upper portion you are trying to develop. You may find that the best contraction does not come from your arm being over shoulder height. Where ever you feel that tight contraction is the angle you need to be attacking this at. Also, I feel you really need to get those elbows across your body to hit this area so work the DB's or better yet, a cable machine. And don't get caught up with the weight, leave that to the heavy bench.
> 
> I hope I helped.



Taking your advice I do feel the best contraction is NOT above the shoulder but mid chest instead. This in mind looks like I should work the Dbs on the flat bench instead of incline to look for different results in high chest. Yes?


----------



## RichPopeye (May 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't agree with the cables (philosophically) but this post is on point.  By doing what he suggests you will build a good mind to muscle connection where you need it.
> 
> Your delts or triceps may just be overpowering the pecs.
> 
> ...



Pre exhaust same day prior to chest workout?


----------



## snake (May 26, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Taking your advice I do feel the best contraction is NOT above the shoulder but mid chest instead. This in mind looks like I should work the Dbs on the flat bench instead of incline to look for different results in high chest. Yes?



If that's where you feel the contraction, then yes. PLEASE do not sacrifice flat BB benching for this though. Bench is hands down the big mass builder as far as I'm concerned. 

One other thing; do not stretch the pec with something like flies. You'll just be asking for injury. The important part of the movement is that hard contraction at the top anyway.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 26, 2016)

10x10 
I found valume is where I build chest just focus on mind and muscle connection


----------



## RichPopeye (May 26, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> 10x10
> I found valume is where I build chest just focus on mind and muscle connection



10x10.....well played. Never considered that kind of volume as an option. Gonna hit that!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2016)

Try not pyramiding. Get up to a working weight and do 5 sets of 8 to 10 reps with that same weight. Then when that weight gets easy add a few pounds. Pyramiding works but u might as well try something different if your chest isn't responding to it.


----------



## saltylifter (May 27, 2016)

Always mix it up man.
I never stick to a certain rep rang
Go heavy one week and light the next 

Plus good things come in time.
And in the kitchen.
Eat eat and eat some more 
Take a shit and eat 
Your chest will grow


----------



## Rip (May 27, 2016)

You might be overtraining. 
I only do 3 to 4 exercises - 3-4 sets each (that's 12-16 sets total)
I do that once per week. 

[

QUOTE=RichPopeye;365765]Chest every 3rd day
Flat bench 5 sets  10 rep increasing weight then drop set/ rep out on wide then close grip
Db incline 5 sets increasing weight 10 rep
Db incline 5 sets fly increased get weight 10 rep
Incline hex press heavy till failure 
Cables low, mid,high 3 sets 12 reps
Incline dips 3 sets 15 reps[/QUOTE]


----------

